# In loving memory…



## Grand Guru (5/6/21)

Here is a thread dedicated to your beloved Vape gear that kicked the bucket 

​

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (5/6/21)

@Resistance this one is for you buddy

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## AKS (5/6/21)

These did not die on me,but they were in fact stolen recently.Farewell my lovelies,wherever you may be...





Agony.(If anyone sees these for sale,let me know....)

Reactions: Like 8 | Informative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (5/6/21)

AKS said:


> (If anyone sees these for sale,let me know....)


Me too please 
jk

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (5/6/21)

My beloved Smoant Charon. Did not last all too long, hence why I did not buy another one, but I have not loved a mod as much as I did this one until my Gaur21 which I am using now. There was just something about this mod which made me happy every time I used it.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/21)

Bought this second hand and it died within days... but it's been resurrected by @Mauritz55 and should be home by Wednesday or Thursday!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance (5/6/21)

Exhibit A.


Wismec luxotic

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (5/6/21)

Exhibit B.


Wismec luxotic.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (5/6/21)

Exhibit C.


The vision impaired.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Munro31 (5/6/21)

Resistance said:


> Exhibit C.
> View attachment 231526
> 
> The vision impaired.


Wahaha, your a mod murderer!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (6/6/21)

Munro31 said:


> Wahaha, your a mod murderer!


My work desk is a bit on the rough side.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (6/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/6/21)

Resistance said:


> Exhibit A.
> View attachment 231521
> 
> Wismec luxotic



Not a good sign... getting one of these soon... what went wrong?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (6/6/21)

...a mech never dies

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Munro31 (6/6/21)

The horror!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru (6/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Not a good sign... getting one of these soon... what went wrong?


Awesome little setup. You won’t regret it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (6/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Not a good sign... getting one of these soon... what went wrong?



You know when something just fits perfectly in your hand and give you the most satisfying vape... That's the luxotic. The Tobhino is also very underrated.
Excellent flavour on a single coil and small enough in stature not to be in the way.

I don't know what went wrong but both started auto firing, but I think if you get one now then you shouldn't have issues.
That said, would I get another one. Most definitely.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi (6/6/21)

vicTor said:


> ...a mech never dies



Believe it or not, my Pulse BF died. I think something is wrong at the part on top of the squonk bottle where the fire button does its job. There's always some rusty liquid when I clean it. Just haven't had a chance to completely take it apart and see what is going on.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1 | Informative 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/6/21)

Just got a phone call from Postnet, the vehicle that took all the items from Durban to Pretoria over the weekend was highjacked, all the parcels on the vehicle has been stolen and nothing was recovered. I had a parcel on consignment to another forumite in Pretoria that has now been taken by someone that most likely has no idea of what a Dvarw MTL is and what to do with it and it will end up in a dustbin somewhere or in the field and never be seen again. What a loss... and guess who did not have insurance on the parcel as well, as "nothing will happen to my parcel on postnet" came to mind when they did ask me if I wanted insurance.

@Cruces , whatsapp sent to discuss. Sorry buddy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Munro31 (7/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Just got a phone call from Postnet, the vehicle that took all the items from Durban to Pretoria over the weekend was highjacked, all the parcels on the vehicle has been stolen and nothing was recovered. I had a parcel on consignment to another forumite in Pretoria that has now been taken by someone that most likely has no idea of what a Dvarw MTL is and what to do with it and it will end up in a dustbin somewhere or in the field and never be seen again. What a loss... and guess who did not have insurance on the parcel as well, as "nothing will happen to my parcel on postnet" came to mind when they did ask me if I wanted insurance.
> 
> @Cruces , whatsapp sent to discuss. Sorry buddy!


It's becoming a massive problem in SA! Nothing is safe anymore, nothing.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## LeeGov (7/6/21)

So many mods 
G priv 1
Predator 228w
X cube
laisimo l1
Tesla 80w 
A few ijust 2 and ijust s batteries
A few Evods and clearomisers

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (7/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Just got a phone call from Postnet, the vehicle that took all the items from Durban to Pretoria over the weekend was highjacked, all the parcels on the vehicle has been stolen and nothing was recovered. I had a parcel on consignment to another forumite in Pretoria that has now been taken by someone that most likely has no idea of what a Dvarw MTL is and what to do with it and it will end up in a dustbin somewhere or in the field and never be seen again. What a loss... and guess who did not have insurance on the parcel as well, as "nothing will happen to my parcel on postnet" came to mind when they did ask me if I wanted insurance.
> 
> @Cruces , whatsapp sent to discuss. Sorry buddy!



Damn. Sorry bro.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (7/6/21)

I have been busy trying to resurrect one of them with an ijust2 chip. 
Like I said busy, for a while now and I just can't get to finishing it. One of the longest weekend projects I have been busy with.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## WV2021 (8/6/21)

One if 


ivc_mixer said:


> My beloved Smoant Charon. Did not last all too long, hence why I did not buy another one, but I have not loved a mod as much as I did this one until my Gaur21 which I am using now. There was just something about this mod which made me happy every time I used it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Resistance (13/6/21)

Im actually glad this thread hasn't received any action this weekend

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## WV2021 (14/6/21)

@DarthBranMuffin

Sorry to hear this bud.I do agree some asshole that took this stuff has no idea as to what it is doing to another one.Some people feel like they are above the law.
One of my truck drivers also a very deer friend got gun pointed at Friday.He reported the ordeal just to see how many other people were robbed by the same people.Where is the justice in this world.These tipe of behaviour must not be tolerated.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Hooked (14/6/21)

Not gone yet, but I'm digging the grave for one of my trusty iJ3s. 

It has an internal battery only, which is now taking the entire day to charge. I guess it's on its way out, hmmm?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (14/6/21)

Hooked said:


> Not gone yet, but I'm digging the grave for one of my trusty iJ3s.
> 
> It has an internal battery only, which is now taking the entire day to charge. I guess it's on its way out, hmmm?


Time to let go of it before something bad happens @Hooked

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (15/6/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Time to let go of it before something bad happens @Hooked



Why is it dangerous? I would think that a battery that is at the end of its life is less dangerous than one with full power. Please explain in *simple *terms!


----------



## Hooked (15/6/21)

WV2021 said:


> @DarthBranMuffin
> 
> Sorry to hear this bud.I do agree some asshole that took this stuff has no idea as to what it is doing to another one.Some people feel like they are above the law.
> One of my truck drivers also a very deer friend got gun pointed at Friday.He reported the ordeal just to see how many other people were robbed by the same people.Where is the justice in this world.These tipe of behaviour must not be tolerated.



Interesting. I didn't know that deer could drive trucks.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru (15/6/21)

Hooked said:


> Why is it dangerous? I would think that a battery that is at the end of its life is less dangerous than one with full power. Please explain in *simple *terms!


I’d rather leave the answer for people with more technical knowledge  All I know is that there is a risk of it catching fire or exploding when you try to charge it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Munro31 (15/6/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I’d rather leave the answer for people with more technical knowledge  All I know is that there is a risk of it catching fire or exploding when you try to charge it.


Simple answer is, the chemicals break down with repeated charging, eventually the break down enough to become volatile enough to become unstable and go into thermal meltdown(worst case) whether fully charged or not, it's very dangerous.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/6/21)

Munro31 said:


> Simple answer is, the chemicals break down with repeated charging, eventually the break down enough to become volatile enough to become unstable and go into thermal meltdown(worst case) whether fully charged or not, it's very dangerous.



Jip, exactly that... 
Lipo + age/charging = swelling
Swelling = rupture of packaging
oxygen + lipo chemicals = KABOOM!

Even though you can revive a Lipo (if not already compromised, ie: if it has just been lying for a long time not being charged), a consistently used lipo degrades with age and turns into a ticking timebomb eventually. 

Also one of the reasons that cellphone companies want you to replace your phone after a 2 year contract, due to the risk of the battery becoming a danger.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (15/6/21)

Oh. My. Vape. So it's not like tomato sauce, where I can turn the bottle upside down to get the last bit out?

Thanks for the info @Grand Guru, @Munro31 and @DarthBranMuffin. Actually 2 of my iJust3s are playing up. I've had them for a looong time, but I'm going to bury them in the Used Battery Bins at the shopping centre this evening. Also some 18650s which might be on their last legs.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (15/6/21)

The deed is done. RIP my beloved friends. You served me well and I'm sure that the rest of your family will continue to do the same.




Remember these @BumbleBee? I must have bought them two or three years ago?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## CraftyZA (16/6/21)

May she rest in peace
She detects the atty and refuse to fire when its not there. But zero output when connected.
In vape years she’s like 250 years old. About 5 human years. Maybe 6






It takes a lot if vaping to wear off that powder coating by touch

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Angelskeeper (17/6/21)

It is a sad day indeed...

Today I had to say farewell to my trusted Gen S and blotto mini...

May you mysteriously start auto-firing and may your batteries explode destroying you in the process!!

( i know that sounds mean, but someone nicked it off me this morning!)

.... now I have to make a plan and fund a new mod - anyone looking to buy some kidneys, maybe a liver....??

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (17/6/21)

Angelskeeper said:


> It is a sad day indeed...
> 
> Today I had to say farewell to my trusted Gen S and blotto mini...
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss @Angelskeeper. Shout if you need help!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Angelskeeper (17/6/21)

@Grand Guru..
Thank you, I appreciate it.
I'm sure the missus has an old eGO laying somewhere.. (itll prob burn out in an hour with me) none the less its something until I manage to sell a kidney...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (17/6/21)

Quick update... the eGO the missus had.... Binned!! Apparently chain vaping them is a no-no, it burnt out and somehow shorted the stupid lil battery

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JordanEpic (18/6/21)

If I post on this thread I may get ripped. Suffice it to say the damages are sitting in the 40k range.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/6/21)

JordanEpic said:


> If I post on this thread I may get ripped. Suffice it to say the damages are sitting in the 40k range.



You started... now you have to finish it... or else it didn't happen and we won't feel sorry for you....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (18/6/21)

JordanEpic said:


> If I post on this thread I may get ripped. Suffice it to say the damages are sitting in the 40k range.



Pics or it didn't happen!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## JordanEpic (20/6/21)

This mod was living on the edge..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/6/21)

JordanEpic said:


> This mod was living on the edge..
> View attachment 232590

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/6/21)

JordanEpic said:


> This mod was living on the edge..
> View attachment 232590



Ouch!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JordanEpic (20/6/21)

I don't want to place blame but it was 100% my fiance's fault. She was cleaning and depositing items at the back of the shelf and she knocked it off.. she didn't think anything happened to it, until I picked it up not to long after and discovered it..

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JordanEpic (20/6/21)

Battery sleeve was damaged and I didn't see, only shorted for half a second but yeah.. 18650's are literally little bombs so poof. This one was on me.. I only used it twice.. and it was such a hard hitting mod.. she will be missed. Gonna try a full mech version if I ever get the time

Reactions: Like 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Munro31 (20/6/21)

JordanEpic said:


> I don't want to place blame but it was 100% my fiance's fault. She was cleaning and depositing items at the back of the shelf and she knocked it off.. she didn't think anything happened to it, until I picked it up not to long after and discovered it..


Still getting married???

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (20/6/21)

JordanEpic said:


> View attachment 232609
> View attachment 232610
> Battery sleeve was damaged and I didn't see, only shorted for half a second but yeah.. 18650's are literally little bombs so poof. This one was on me.. I only used it twice.. and it was such a hard hitting mod.. she will be missed. Gonna try a full mech version if I ever get the time


And here I thought the Mvv2's were indestructible...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JordanEpic (22/6/21)

Munro31 said:


> Still getting married???


I got some ammo now for the great war

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/6/21)

JordanEpic said:


> I got some ammo now for the great war



Dude... for the love of tea and muffins... never ever use it!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------

